# red water



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

i decided to turn my fluval 204 into a biological filtration system only and leave the carbon up to the emperor 400. I used gravel and sponges before, but it held all the dirt in, and it choked up the bacteria. I decided to try lava rock, so the water could flow more freely. The only thing is that it turned my water a redish color. Is it harmful for the fish? I rinsed it off well before I used it too. My ammonia dropped back down to 0, but I'm worried that it might have added another chemical to the tank. Did it? And will it raise my ph too? Thanks.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I have red lava rock in my tanks and have never had red water, so I have no idea


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

at least you gave me the courtesy of a reply. Thanks. I don't have it in my tank, it's in one of the media cartrages in my filter for bacteria to grow on it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yeah, I knew you did, but it was the only answer I had for you.

Have you tried bio-balls?


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

DonH, anyone?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe the red coloration is caused by iron in the lava rock?
What kind of rock is it - just bought somewhere, or specifically made for aquarium filtration?

If I were in your situation, I would play it safe and remove it, and replace it by other biomedia, like sintered glass: see here - scroll down to _Ehfisubstrat_ - that's what I've been using in my canister for a long time, and it works great (no coloration, all it needs is a quick rincing every 3-6 months).
Another option is _Ehfilav_ - 100% aquarium-safe lava rock.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Maybe the red coloration is caused by iron in the lava rock?
> What kind of rock is it - just bought somewhere, or specifically made for aquarium filtration?
> 
> If I were in your situation, I would play it safe and remove it, and replace it by other biomedia, like sintered glass: see here - scroll down to _Ehfisubstrat_ - that's what I've been using in my canister for a long time, and it works great (no coloration, all it needs is a quick rincing every 3-6 months).
> Another option is _Ehfilav_ - 100% aquarium-safe lava rock.


 EHEIM all the way hey?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the red coloration is caused by iron in the lava rock?
> ...


 In a way, yes....

It's all I use, since Fluval's are way overpriced here in Holland, and other brands they sell here suck ass. I bet other filter brands have similar products, but let's just say that Eheim is my point of reference :smile:


----------

